# PERU -THE LAND OF THE INKAS



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*PERU - AWAKE YOUR FIVE SENSES*

WALKING AROUND GLACIER ISHINCA 5,350 METROS..








VIEW DE LA CORDILLERA BLANCA..








EL RANRAPALCA...








EL TOCLLARAJU 6,010 METROS..








GLACIAR...








SUNSET - PYRAMID OF SNOWY ARTESORAJU..








VIEW OF THE QUITARAJU VIEW 6,250 METROS..








SUNSET EN EL ALPAMAYO ...








ONE PIC - I LOVE YOU PERÚ...








THE NORTH FACE OF THE RANRAPALCA...








THE SNOWY PISCO A 5,747 METROS..








THE SNOWY PISCO...








EL HUASCARÁN....








LAKE AUSQUISCOCHA...








BEAUTIFUL MOUNTAINS IN PERÚ









PICTURES OF THE GLACIER HUANGARUCHO IN CERRO DE PASCO
A 5,857 METRITOS...

















ANILCOCHA....








COLQUEPULCRO...








MOUNTAINS THAT HAVE NOT EVEN BEEN EXPLORED..








EL ARTESORAJU..








ARTESORAJU A LAS 6 PM...








SUNSET ON THE MOUNTAIN CARNICERO..








QUEBRADA SANTA..









THE NAMES OF THE MOUNTAINS IN PERÚ..

01.*Cordillera Central. 
02.*Cordillera Blanca. 
03.*Cordillera de Huallanca. 
04.*Cordillera Raura. 
05.*Cordillera de La Viuda. 
06.*Cordillera de La Corte. 
07.*Cordillera de Huaytapallana. 
08.*Cordillera del Pariacaca. 
09.*Cordillera de Yauyos. 
10.*Cordillera de Carabaya. 
11.*Cordillera Urubamba mountain range. 
12.*Cordillera del Barroso mountain range.
13.*Cordillera Chila mountain range.
14.*Cordillera Volcanica mountain range. 
15.*Cordillera Ampato mountain range. 
16.*Cordillera Azul
17.*Cordillera del Vilcanota.
18.*Cordillera Negra.
19.*Cordillera de Vilcabamba.



























*
THIS IS SIMPLY AWESOME¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*



































































































THE VOLCANO MISTI EN AREQUIPA...








GEOLOGIC FORMATIONS IN TOWER JUNÍN..








MANTARO RIVER..








TICLIO..








VIEW OF THE PACIFICO OCEAN IN WINTER...








CUMBEMAYO IN CAJAMARCA IN THE NORTH OF PERÚ..








TIRARANI O TIRAJANI..








CUMBEMAYO EN CAJAMARCA...








OASIS - ICA....








CUMBEMAYO CAJAMARCA 








CAJAMARCA....








LAKE 69 EN HUARAZ..








WATERFALLS IN HUANCAYA VILCA ..








LAND OF JANGANUCO IN HUARAZ..








MANGLARES DE TUMBES NEAR PIZARRO PORT..








HUARAZ, THE LAKE ESMERALDA.








HUARAZ..








FOREST TEPUYAS IN AYACUCHO..








ANOTHER OF HUARAZ..








IN THE HIGH LAND..








LITTLE WATERFALLS IN VILKA..








ASUUUUU MACHU PICHUUUU...








CUZCO..








SNOWY ISHINCA..








LANDSCAPE IN CORANI..








PAISAJE DE LA SIERRA JAMPAMPAMARCA....








PAISAJE HUARACINO...








ANOTHER OF CUMBEMAYO..









BEACHES




































AREQUIPA.









ICA..









HUAYHUASH..








HUARAZ..








CHINANCOCHA.








HUASCARAN HUARAZ.








PARACAS..








HUARAZ..
























LAKE PARÓN..








QUEBRADA PARÓN HUARAZ..








PARÓN RIVER IN HUARAZ.








HUAYHUASH.
















COLCA AREQUIPA.








HUARAZ.








MOYOBAMBA.









*COME TO PERU - THE LAND OF THE INKAS*


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

i think peruvian people are the friendliest people in the world, and the women are just beautiful :drool:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful landscape :shocked:


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

That's absolutely amazing!


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

lovely pictures! i would love to visit peru. also because the incas have always fascinated me


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

one of the most fascinating countries in the world


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

my country has the best landscapes of the world, you all should visit it.....come to PERU.


----------



## premutos (Mar 17, 2006)

Peru indeed has some of the most breathtaking landscapes I've ever seen


----------

